# General Questions (Parvisepalum)



## Corallus21 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey everyone! New guy to the forum! I have a couple of parvisepalum straight species and hybrids. The following questions are referring to Paphiopedilum in general but parvisepalum in particular.

Do you recommend ceasing fertilizing completely when a plant is in spike? Do you cut back? Or do you continue as usual? 

At what temps do you usually shift your parvis to outside culture (if you do this at all?) 

If you have a plant that blooms through fall, have any of you had any luck with doing an abbreviated cooling/rest period in the Spring? 

Love the site and threads! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello! I do not change my fertilizing when any orchids are in spike/flower. I figure naturally nutrients wouldn’t change just because they are flowering. I leave it up to the plant to use what it wants. I only cut back on watering in slower growth times. 
Also I do not move any outside as it seems like it invites trouble in my area. More pests, and weather conditions to deal with. And I don’t like to change their growing conditions if possible. This works in my climate and conditions but may be different in others. 
Whether or not it flowered in fall, I like to track the weather conditions from where they originate and “try” to imitate. Weather apps are fun to use for this as I’ve learned the weather is not always as it seems from reading articles.


----------

